# Fate of the Undecided



## abraxas (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 25, 2008)

is it silly that one of my goals in life is to see a drought like that?

nice image!


----------



## bhop (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a nice one.  It might be "slightly" dark for my tastes, but the lens choice is great, and all those textures, both in the ground and the sky really give it a harshness that only nature can provide.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 26, 2008)

bhop said:


> This is a nice one.  It might be "slightly" dark for my tastes, but the lens choice is great, and all those textures, both in the ground and the sky really give it a harshness that only nature can provide.



Cool, thanks!  Although it may seem weird, the wide-open area is actually a limit to mobility.  But I love experimenting with the area's beauty.



spiffybeth said:


> is it silly that one of my goals in life is to see a drought like that?
> 
> nice image!



Thank you. No, it's not silly at all.  There's far more to it than meets the eye. The natural history of the area dates back millions and millions of years to when it was under an ocean and then as the mountains a hundred miles to the south rose and formed the river that filled the series of lakes that were filled recently as pleistocene times.  

Human prehistory here has been dated as far back as possibly 15,000 years ago.  Modern historic times this site was a seasonal habitation site (at the nearby springs) then a military redoubt for fighting a war against the Paiute and Chemehuevi Indians.  

Later it was a site for mineral evaporite mining and a way station for a railroad.  In the 1950s, a health resort and mineral bath.  Doc Springer claimed the waters here could cure everything from hair loss to cancer.  

In the last more contemporary years it has become the Desert Studies Center, a satellite campus for Cal State, Fullerton and works with universities such as University of Nevada, Las Vegas, Cal State, San Bernardino and others as a base for desert field trips and studies. It is now also a part of the Mojave National Preserve.

I love it there.  I can't see why anyone would want to be anywhere else.  Now that's silly!


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great picture.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

Fantastic abraxas!! I love it.. The texture seems so real! Great job yet again!


----------



## Roger (Feb 26, 2008)

nice work, love the tone and texture....the lead in line works very well from front to back, meandering through the image...perhaps as one might stagger through this arid landscape.


----------



## ernie (Feb 26, 2008)

very cool, i don't get the title though.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 26, 2008)

very very nice...


----------



## Arch (Feb 26, 2008)

great shot, nicely processed :thumbup:


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the shot but then I'm a fan of your work. I think this (along with the title) should go to the demotivational calander folks... www.despair.com . Love their work. The texture in this shot is awesome.


----------



## pauledell (Feb 26, 2008)

Great image.  I am drawn to the depth of the landscape as well as the ominous lighting.

Paul


----------



## abraxas (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I appreciate your comments.  Things been a bit rough around here lately and I need to pursue this photography stuff 100%.  I was hoping to extend this last trip into Death Valley for a couple days, but my vehicle messed up and I'm giving it another try in the morning.  

The title here was having to do with, if you avoid decisions and never make any, you end up nowhere- a wasteland.

Thanks again and best to you all.


----------



## Furlock (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Abraxas,

this is a very good work. The bigger the print, the better. Regarding the title, I would say that the undecided made quite a natural spectacle, and therefore their undecision looks a bit more like art. Droughts, death valleys... all these show nature from a very artistical approach. Artists feel free, once they arrive at this kind of extraordinary scenery.

Having doubts conducts to extraordinary sceneries, basically because those who doubt do not interfere, or interfere less. Doubts give an extra load of time, and also take close to harsh and very harsh conditions.

Those who do not doubt, always live in the world of easy decisions. I know that you would have taken an extraordinary shot also in this world, but the thing is that your doubts are meaningful enough to make me think.

Regards,

Miguel


----------



## roentarre (Feb 27, 2008)

Spetacular image in deed.  The mood and vignetting effect brings out so much atmosphere.


----------



## Sun Devil Rob (Feb 27, 2008)

Knowing the history of a landscape can definitely help make a beautiful picture.  Great job.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

with you being new to photography.....it's an okay photo. you'll get better. i suggest taking some classes and possibly upgrading your camera from a p&s to an slr. also check out the book Understanding Exposure......it's a good read about aperture speed and the size of shutter you should use. 

















just kidding   :lmao:

i am a big fan of your work and consider you a modern day Ansel Adams. Your photos inspire me. Great job as usual   :thumbup:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing shot.  I would love to see it on a 20"x30" canvas wrap!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow.  These comments are making me blush a bit.  THANKS!

Photography has really come to me a lot to me.  Out of all the little careers and cool things I've got to play with and learn, this has been the most fun and personally fulfilling- so far.  Thank you again everyone!


----------

